# Why don't my scallops sear properly?



## dmb88886 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi, i'm new to this forum, first post.

I made scallops last night, and for the 2nd time this happened to me.  I go to sear it (used a stainless steel pan) on a pretty high temperature and they started out searing nicely on the first side, and I flipped them over, and next thing you know all this juice comes out of the scallops and there is a ton of juice in the bottom of the pan and can no longer be seared.  All I did was toss the scallops with olive oil, kosher salt and pepper.  I also did pat them dry after rinsing them.

I remember last time I tried cooking scallops the same thing happeend.

Anybody have a clue as to why?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome to DC.

Most scallops are impregnated with a liquid solution.  When you try to sear, the liquid is squeezed out of the scallops giving you the liquid in the pan.

Look for dry scallops.  They don't have any added liquid and sear beautifully.

If you're cooking the smaller bay scallops, I don't know if they are available dry.  The larger sea scallops are.


----------



## dmb88886 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks!

Is there a trick in case they aren't dry to help get rid of that liquid?  I'd guess not.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2008)

If there's a trick, I don't know it.  If you like scallops, it's worth seeking out the dry ones and paying extra for them.


----------



## dmb88886 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm, now this is interesting.  I order my groceries from freshdirect in new york.  I just went to their site and it says I ordered dry scallops and they won't even seem to offer non-dry.  I'll have to call them.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2008)

I just checked out their website and they are advertised as dry.

Another possibility is that your pan is not hot enough or that you are putting too many scallops into the pan at one time, causing the heat in the pan to drop and take too long to recover.

If either is a possibiity, try using a larger pan and getting it hot before adding the scallops.


----------



## dmb88886 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think I overcrowded too much and the heat was very high.  They came sitting in a white liquid, is that normal for dry?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes.  Even dry scallops will give up a little liquid.  Do you dry the scallops off before putting them into the hot pan?


----------



## dmb88886 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yep, I patted dry with paper towels.  I mean there was a lot of liquid in the pan.  The scallops didn't have a ton of room in the pan, but they weren't touching or even that close to touching.  I'd say maybe a half inch between scallops.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2008)

I noticed the freshdirect website didn't list any ingredients for the scallops. Check the package for ingredients next time you buy.


----------



## dmb88886 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the info


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2008)

dmb88886 said:


> Yep, I patted dry with paper towels. I mean there was a lot of liquid in the pan. The scallops didn't have a ton of room in the pan, but they weren't touching or even that close to touching. I'd say maybe a half inch between scallops.


 

Next time try leaving more space between the scallops.  I cook a pound of scallops in a pan that is 12" across the bottom.  There is a lot of space between pieces.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 2, 2008)

If push comes to shove I would sit them on severl layers of paper towle and add severl layers on top of the scallops and then weight them down with severl cans of fruit,juice, etc, to extract some of the liquid out of them then saute juat a few at a time in a cast iron skillet they hold there heat much better than SS


----------



## Caslon (Aug 2, 2008)

Melting a pat of butter at the end will sear them.


----------



## black chef (Aug 2, 2008)

i don't eat scallops, but i've cooked them for others.

i pat them dry and leave them out on the counter on paper towels for a good while before searing them off.

i'm not saying let them come to room temp, but let them sit there for a minute.  i have a friend who actually applies simple syrup (water + sugar) on them before searing... just a light brush and into a VERY, VERY hot pan.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, I think somehow you were given wet pack scallops. You can use them and still get an acceptable sear but you have to plan ahead. I wash them til the soapy looking water runs clear and then put them on a rack over a pan in the fridge for a day or so. Then dry them well with paper towels.

Here's what our very own IronChef told me me to do - score both of the large flat sides with in a very tiny diamond pattern. The cuts don't have to be all that deep. Then season and saute in a very hot skillet. I use olive oil. He said the scoring helps get a good carmelization and I can definitely attest to that.

HTH


----------



## ironchef (Aug 2, 2008)

When you sear scallops, usually the edges get nice and caramelized but the centers of the scallop don't. If you try and sear the scallop further to caramelize the middle, the edges will burn. What the scoring of the scallops basically does is it creates an even and flat cooking surface, and also releases the tension caused by the heat when the proteins coagulate.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks for the tip iron.

Im getting in the mood for bacon wrapped scallops....

I ususally jsut just a little bit of butter when I sear them.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 2, 2008)

*I cook a lot of scallops because I love them and I have to admit that for a long time I had the same liquid problem.   I solved it by making sure I use a stainless steel pan rather than non-stick,  I never crowd the scallops because as with meat, if the pieces touch they give up liquid and they steam rather than sear, AND I tip the pan so that the liquid runs to the side.  You have to hold the pan for the whole time or you can drain the liquid a couple of times while searing and  either method  works.  Keep the heat at medium high since the entire pan is not touching the burner.  The scallops become a nice golden brown.  *


----------



## attie (Aug 2, 2008)

Could you explain the difference between wet and dry scallops to me and is there a difference in price.


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2008)

Attie, wet scallops have had a liquid injected into them. It makes them moist and adds weight so they get more money for less product.

Dry pack scallops do not have liquid injected so they are a higher quality scallop. They are more expensive then the wet ones because of this.

dmb88886, something you can try is broiling your scallops. That way the heat source is above the scallops so you are not trying to brown the side in the liquid if there is any.


----------



## attie (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks GB, Wikipedia tells us that they are treated with sodium tripolyphosphate to help preserve and gain weight so obviously we have only dry scallops here locally and 99% come with the roe on. To me the roe is the best part


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 2, 2008)

Regardless of the pan heat, if you're getting a LOT of liquid out of your scallops, & they were reasonably priced, you most likely did not get "dry-pack" scallops.  No amount of patting with paper towels are going to save them.  Been there, done that.  Plus, since the chemicals involved are basically a preservative & whitener (to make them look nicer in the display case), you really have no idea how long those scallops have been sitting there.  This is yet another reason why dry-pack scallops cost more - there's no disguising their freshness.

I never buy anything other than dry-pack scallops anymore.  Not only do I not like chemicals in my food (as much as I can avoid them), but I don't like the fact that I'm paying extra for them just so those scallops can look pristinely white & fresh & weigh more because of said chemicals.  Yuck.

Next time, try to come across true dry-packs & try your recipe again.  I'm sure you'll be pleasantly pleased & surprised at how nicely & quickly they sear up.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 3, 2008)

attie said:


> Thanks GB, Wikipedia tells us that they are treated with sodium tripolyphosphate to help preserve and gain weight so obviously we have only dry scallops here locally and 99% come with the roe on. To me the roe is the best part


 
*Scallop Roe?? I never heard of this before. I didn't know scallops had roe. I learned something today. Look at this:  The red stuff is the roe.*


----------



## pugger (Aug 12, 2008)

*A little late*



dmb88886 said:


> Hi, i'm new to this forum, first post.
> 
> I made scallops last night, and for the 2nd time this happened to me.  I go to sear it (used a stainless steel pan) on a pretty high temperature and they started out searing nicely on the first side, and I flipped them over, and next thing you know all this juice comes out of the scallops and there is a ton of juice in the bottom of the pan and can no longer be seared.  All I did was toss the scallops with olive oil, kosher salt and pepper.  I also did pat them dry after rinsing them.
> 
> ...


 I don't know about the 'why' & apologize if already answered but I would use 2 pans, you've got good success on 1 side so an extra pan ready to go gets the other side, just a thought


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 12, 2008)

*I think i mentioned this before in an earlier post.  Instead of agonizing over it why not just drain the liquid as it accumulates?  Pretty soon there is no more liquid and your scallops will brown beatifully.  Just be sure not to overcook them.  *


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 12, 2008)

Caslon said:


> Melting a pat of butter at the end will sear them.


 
No, that won't sear anything.  Searing takes place when the item first hit the pan, if it's going to happen at all.  You need to have your product dry, and you need to have the pan hot enough that you hear a definits "sssssssssh" as you put each piece into the hot pan.  The second side often doesn't sear, but doesn't really have to, as long as your top is beautifully browned.

If your unwrap your scallops and they are sitting in any kind of pool of liquid, they were treated, no matter what the market tells you about them being "dry" or "day-boat" or any such.  Chemically treated scallops will always give off liquid in the pan, no matter how hard you try to dry them before cooking, and they will (at best) always have the faint but discernible taste of soapsuds.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 12, 2008)

attie said:


> Thanks GB, Wikipedia tells us that they are treated with sodium tripolyphosphate to help preserve and gain weight so obviously we have only dry scallops here locally and 99% come with the roe on. To me the roe is the best part


 
I quite agree, Wayne!  If only we could get them in their shells with the roe!  Sometimes restaurants can get those, but only "in season," and still, only sometimes.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 12, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> No, that won't sear anything. Searing takes place when the item first hit the pan, if it's going to happen at all.
> 
> *I respect your opinions ChefJune but I gotta argue the point about searing.  I do this all the time and I get gorgeous, golden brown scallops.  Wonder why it works for me and not for you. *


----------



## jennyema (Aug 12, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> ChefJune said:
> 
> 
> > No, that won't sear anything. Searing takes place when the item first hit the pan, if it's going to happen at all.
> ...


----------



## KissTC (Aug 12, 2008)

As Attie says, we here in Australia don't have these chemically treated scollops...Not that I am aware of anyway.

The only scollops I have even seen that do not have the roe attached, are packet frozen ones. I also think it is normal and common here to get scollops still in the shell.

So I can only guess to an answer, because I have never cooked chemically treated scollops. But my educated guess is the SS pan. Stainless steel really is not very good at all for cooking. I would suggest using a heavy cast iron pan. Or as a second best, carbon steel wok.

Even with copper ply, I just can't see in my mind SS staying hot enough for hot fast cooking. I think that is the problem.

I hope that is of help


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 13, 2008)

jennyema said:


> DramaQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Chef June was disagreeing with the comment that adding butter at the end of cooking will sear the scallops.
> ...


----------



## ironchef (Aug 13, 2008)

If you're going to add butter, what you want to do is to get a good sear on the first side of the scallops using just oil, and then add the butter after you flip the scallops over. Then, use a spoon and baste the scallops with the butter/oil mixture in the pan. This will give you additional browning and some flavor from the butter. You can use this technique when pan searing pretty much anything.


----------



## pugger (Aug 13, 2008)

*Off Ramp*

Fish for dinner (well me anyway, DW had chicken - she won't eat seafood). They had the bacon wrapped scallops - about 2-1/2 inch round on skewers, and then they had a bunch of smaller scallops at the store the other night. I thought about the scallops for a moment, then went for a Tuna steak.

If I bought the bacon-wrapped scallops on a skewer (believe there were 3 on it), it's $10 worth so I want to do a good job. What is the best way to cook these?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 13, 2008)

pugger said:


> Fish for dinner (well me anyway, DW had chicken - she won't eat seafood). They had the bacon wrapped scallops - about 2-1/2 inch round on skewers, and then they had a bunch of smaller scallops at the store the other night. I thought about the scallops for a moment, then went for a Tuna steak.
> 
> If I bought the bacon-wrapped scallops on a skewer (believe there were 3 on it), it's $10 worth so I want to do a good job. What is the best way to cook these?



If you want to make beautiful bacon-wrapped scallops, your bacon needs to be precooked before you wrap it around the scallops.  If you don't do it this way, your scallop will have turned into a pencil eraser bvefore the bacon is fully cooked.


----------



## pugger (Aug 14, 2008)

*Thanks*

Well, the bacon they have wrapped around is definitely not cooked & I wouldn't have thought about it - thanks !

Wonder how I would do that, crispy bacon is going to break into pieces. Guess I don't cook it too long?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 14, 2008)

Just remove the bacon & just partially cook it - not to the crisp stage.  In fact, it probably won't get crispy crisp after it finishes cooking around the scallops anyway, but giving it an initial par-cook at least won't have it raw.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 14, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Just remove the bacon & just partially cook it - not to the crisp stage. In fact, it probably won't get crispy crisp after it finishes cooking around the scallops anyway, but giving it an initial par-cook at least won't have it raw.


 
Breezy's got it right, but the bacon should brown nicely around the scallop after you've cooked it first -- just about half-way.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 14, 2008)

****** now I want scallops.

My 2 cents, the scallops were too close together on the original sear.


----------

